

Is Stack Overflow making you dumber? - gcl2
http://2s6c78.pen.io/

======
rick888
Before SO it was google groups/dejanews for me. I suppose it does make us a
little lazier, but I don't ever take the answers on SO as fact. I always try
them out and usually end up changing them around to fit my specific situation.

------
rohit89
This can be applied to any site that offers value. Before Stack Overflow, it
was whether Google was making you dumber. In my specific case, no, SO has not
made me dumber. I've learnt heck of a lot from that site.

